# Pull my finger



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.whitetrash.nl/pmf/ turn on yours speakers and click on it


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

:lol: :thats: :righton:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That's way too sophisticated for my type of humor. :lol:


----------

